# 2.6.39-gentoo WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich wollte den Support für meine USB Webcam wieder in den Kernel einkompillieren.

```
flammenflitzer linux # cat .config | grep USB | grep -v \#

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_NCM=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_CINERGY_T2=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=m

CONFIG_USB_WUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF=m

CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_WDM=m

CONFIG_USB_TMC=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250=m

CONFIG_USB_UAS=m

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m

CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=m

CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR=m

CONFIG_USB_TEST=m

CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW=m

CONFIG_USB_YUREX=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_VBUS_DRAW=2

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_DUMMY_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

CONFIG_USB_ZERO=m

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

CONFIG_USB_FUNCTIONFS=m

CONFIG_USB_FUNCTIONFS_ETH=y

CONFIG_USB_FUNCTIONFS_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_USB_FUNCTIONFS_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_MASS_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET=m

CONFIG_USB_G_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_CDC_COMPOSITE=m

CONFIG_USB_G_NOKIA=m

CONFIG_USB_G_MULTI=m

CONFIG_USB_G_MULTI_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_USB_G_MULTI_CDC=y

CONFIG_USB_G_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_G_DBGP=m

CONFIG_USB_G_DBGP_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_USB_G_WEBCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_OTG_UTILS=y

CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV=m
```

Neu habe ich hereingenommen 

```
CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m
```

Kernelmeldung

```
  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_zero.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_audio.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.o

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.o(.text+0x2f71): Section mismatch in reference from the function rndis_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function rndis_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because rndis_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.o(.text+0x2f94): Section mismatch in reference from the function rndis_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function rndis_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because rndis_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.o(.text+0x2fb7): Section mismatch in reference from the function rndis_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function rndis_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because rndis_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.o(.text+0x3370): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.o(.text+0x3393): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.o(.text+0x33b6): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/gadgetfs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_ffs.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_file_storage.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_mass_storage.o

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_mass_storage.o(.text+0x4574): Section mismatch in reference from the function fsg_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function fsg_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because fsg_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_mass_storage.o(.text+0x459d): Section mismatch in reference from the function fsg_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function fsg_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because fsg_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.o

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.o(.text+0x1f01): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.o(.text+0x1f24): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.o(.text+0x1f47): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_printer.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_midi.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_cdc.o

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_cdc.o(.text+0x2beb): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_cdc.o(.text+0x2c0e): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_cdc.o(.text+0x2c31): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_cdc.o(.text+0x2f74): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_cdc.o(.text+0x2f97): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_cdc.o(.text+0x2fba): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_hid.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_dbgp.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o(.text+0x7a38): Section mismatch in reference from the function fsg_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function fsg_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because fsg_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o(.text+0x7a61): Section mismatch in reference from the function fsg_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function fsg_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because fsg_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o(.text+0x7b6f): Section mismatch in reference from the function rndis_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function rndis_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because rndis_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o(.text+0x7b92): Section mismatch in reference from the function rndis_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function rndis_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because rndis_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o(.text+0x7bb5): Section mismatch in reference from the function rndis_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function rndis_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because rndis_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o(.text+0x7f6e): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o(.text+0x7f91): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o(.text+0x7fb4): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o(.text+0x82f7): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o(.text+0x831a): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_multi.o(.text+0x833d): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_nokia.o

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_nokia.o(.text+0x310e): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_nokia.o(.text+0x3131): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_nokia.o(.text+0x3154): Section mismatch in reference from the function ecm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function ecm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because ecm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_nokia.o(.text+0x3497): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_nokia.o(.text+0x34ba): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

WARNING: drivers/usb/gadget/g_nokia.o(.text+0x34dd): Section mismatch in reference from the function acm_bind() to the function .devinit.text:usb_ep_autoconfig()

The function acm_bind() references

the function __devinit usb_ep_autoconfig().

This is often because acm_bind lacks a __devinit 

annotation or the annotation of usb_ep_autoconfig is wrong.

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_webcam.o

  CC      drivers/usb/otg/otg.o

  LD      drivers/usb/otg/built-in.o
```

----------

